# Preliminary review with useful shipping carton size information



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice, i purchased my last spring when they had their promo deal. When they sent mine, I was concerned that how am I going to get it from the end of my driveway into my shop, trucking company and vendor said liftgate service only, but when they showed up the driver said where do you want it, he had a power jack and walked it right into the shop, of course i tiped him. You will enjoy the saw lots of luck with it, RJ


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I ordered a party pizza, dubbed "the goliath", and it wouldn't fit through any door leading into my house.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

It is good you posted the actual box dimensions but…
The ss box, and saw placement within the box, isn't really designed to tip on its side to get that narrow 24" dimension. So I'm assuming you unboxed the saw to get the narrower table depth dimension to fit through the doors.

Glad you got it worked out and enjoy your saw. They are a pleasure to use.


----------



## Dreek (Oct 31, 2014)

@WhoMe - Just got it today, haven't moved it in yet. I have to get my anchor (large auger tent stake, probably) for the hand winch I'm using to ease it down the ramp through my Bilco doors (leading to basement.) The carton has no warnings regarding inversion, or even any "this side up" indicators, so I'm not worried. It's gone through a lot worse in its voyage here to NJ than I'm going to put it through. Those tools are *surrounded* by foam and such


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations on your new saw! This is the same saw I've been drooling over and will likely upgrade to when my old Jet contractor saw dies.


----------



## RustyHacksaw (Dec 10, 2014)

I love mine. Nice choice.


----------



## Dreek (Oct 31, 2014)

@Bill_Steele Bill, don't hold your breath waiting for that Jet to die, I have an old blue one (JWTS-10 or something like that) that's never gonna go away. They're well made. I would have made-do with mine for YEARS more and would not be in possession of this Sawstop if not for the generosity of my best friend of 32 years who has come into a LARGE amount of money and bought it for me for Christmas. But I'm keeping the Jet anyway, probably keep it set up with a stack for dadoes, grooves and rabbets in cabinet cases.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

A review about the size of the box…...hmmmm…
Can't wait to read the next review about the opening of the box…..followed closely, no doubt, about recycling of the cardboard. 
We're spellbound.


----------



## Dreek (Oct 31, 2014)

@lj61673 - sorry, couldn't find the box size forum, but yet I knew that information like this is useful for some people. This seemed to be a good place to put it where it would be found by people interested specifically in this saw.

My apologies for not posting the forty-third "cuts through 8/4 oak like butter/feels rock solid/didn't cut my wiener when I tested it" review for this saw


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I recall having the same question when I bought mine. Not because of a door, but because of my car. I emailed Woodcraft customer service, and they got back to me with dimensions. It was an on-size fit for my Dad's van, which has a ramp built in the back for his wheelchair. When I picked it up at the local dealer, it was just ever so much too wide. I had to take the outer cardboard off to get it to work.

It would be nice if they posted actual dimensions someplace. I guess they assume that if you are buying this, you have a pickup truck and/or a bay door.

Brian


----------



## Mikesawdust (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm surprised at some of the comments; I though the title was clear. So many people seemed to think you were going to give them more than was promised.


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

There are very specific instructions on how to unbox/move the cabinet from the pallet. These directions (and the sawstop assembly instructions) are on the sawstop website.

Congrats on your new saw - It appears you're very excited about it!

-Matt


----------



## Dreek (Oct 31, 2014)

@Matt (and others to come, I suppose): does ANYONE actually READ a review before commenting? This post was CLEARLY to inform people that the size that Sawstop gives includes the pallet and thus the saw can move through a smaller doorway (or into a smaller vehicle) while still in its box than one might expect if judging by Sawstop-supplied numbers.

I'm done commenting on comments on this review now. Hopefully the usual flood of posts from those who just love to post (but don't necessarily care whether they have anything relevant or correct to say) will be abating soon.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeff, just talk your ******************** and it will slide right in! ;-)


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

@Jeff Mazur-I have the same blue Jet (contractor saw) as you. I bought it way back in 1996 and just keeps running! I can't justify getting rid of a perfectly good saw to get something newer and I don't have the room for 2 saws. I'll just have to wait I guess.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> A review about the size of the box…...hmmmm…
> Can t wait to read the next review about the opening of the box…..followed closely, no doubt, about recycling of the cardboard.
> We re spellbound.
> 
> - lj61673


LOL

At least he actually owns the product and apparently has it in his possession. Some people don't even wait that long before giving it 5 stars, or 1 star. I ordered a Brown & Sharpe square, it should be here today, I better go write a review about the box size, some people might be interested.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

> @lj61673 - sorry, couldn t find the box size forum, but yet I knew that information like this is useful for some people. This seemed to be a good place to put it where it would be found by people interested specifically in this saw.
> 
> My apologies for not posting the forty-third "cuts through 8/4 oak like butter/feels rock solid/didn t cut my wiener when I tested it" review for this saw
> 
> - Jeff Mazur


Why not just include the dimensions of the box along with your review after you actually use the saw?
Are there that many potential customers clamoring for information about the size of cardboard boxes that it absolutely couldn't wait? Is this data so critical that it couldn't wait a week?

5 stars and you "haven't even opened the box yet" Sounds like some very impressive dimensions.

This review section has become a junkyard of useless information and embarrassing self aggrandizement

Apology accepted.


----------



## MerylL (Aug 24, 2014)

Jeff Mazur - please do not let the haters stop you from posting more on any subject that can help enlighten others. I do not have this saw, and never will is my guess. But I do truly appreciate the spirit of your post.

Hope you have it unboxed by now! Haters will hate. The rest of us get stuff done.


----------



## Charliefreak (Nov 14, 2017)

This is a brilliant and helpful post - thank you Jeff. I was planning to purchase this saw, but when I spoke to sawstop customer service they told me that the smallest dimension on the saw, even fully unboxed, was greater than 28". (I think the rep I spoke to measured it with the saw at 90 degrees and didn't realise that it ships with the arbor tilted inside the saw.)

Anyway, they also told me the same shipping dimensions that you were told. I have a 27" doorway to get the saw through, so I thought I was either going to have to get the contractor model, or unbox and/or dissasemble before going downstairs.

Any update on how well the saw survived being tipped on its side and moved downstairs?


----------

